# Copake Auction !!! Catalog is on line now!



## catfish (Mar 24, 2017)

http://www.copakeauction.com/auction/26th-annual-antique-classic-bicycle-auction/


----------



## Iverider (Mar 24, 2017)

Some great stuff in there! 60" Highwheel would look good in my house.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 24, 2017)

Awesome stuff, maybe I'll hit the powerball before it's over.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm still going, but this has to be the weakest balloon tire offering ever. 
Chris


----------



## gtdohn (Mar 24, 2017)

Can you say "chainless"


----------



## catfish (Mar 24, 2017)

scrubbinrims said:


> I'm still going, but this has to be the weakest balloon tire offering ever.
> Chris




Stuff is always added late. Not everything makes the web site.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 24, 2017)

Click-n-drag...


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 24, 2017)

I registered but so far not much worth getting excited about. The estimates on the pre war Schwinn BFG and the crashed HD are ridiculously low. It also looks like the BMA is cleaning out the junk room! Hopefully some quality pre war ballooners will make the sale otherwise this one is for the Wheelmen. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikebozo (Mar 24, 2017)

the friday swapmeet is where the action is ,,..IT is  very difficult to get a good deal or sleeper in the auction , when there are people , on the phone, on-line and in the venue ,I bet the harley bike will sell for more than 1,000.00


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 24, 2017)

Diggn' this 26" frame Pierce chainless


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 24, 2017)

Nice
















Another tall boy


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 24, 2017)

Whoa!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 25, 2017)

I love the Chuck Harris tandem.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 25, 2017)

Other than this...



And what I can afford...








See you at the swap!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 25, 2017)

They have this listed as a rare shock absorber.  This is so obviously a homemade mashup.  I can't believe they don't know that.  http://copakeauction.hibid.com/lot/...erey-shaft-drive-bicycle/?cpage=2&ref=catalog


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 25, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> They have this listed as a rare shock absorber.  This is so obviously a homemade mashup.  I can't believe they don't know that.  http://copakeauction.hibid.com/lot/...erey-shaft-drive-bicycle/?cpage=2&ref=catalog
> 
> View attachment 440867



They're also blue and the bike's black.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 25, 2017)

Is this a joke? Why would they even accept this? http://copakeauction.hibid.com/lot/30823480/next-power-climber-mountain-bicyle/?cpage=8&ref=catalog


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 25, 2017)

That mountain bike was used by a gaffer on the set of a Keanu Reeves movie.

Lol.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 25, 2017)

Please don't bid on the Cycle Truck, I'm going to win it.

Thank you everybody.


----------



## mike j (Mar 25, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Is this a joke? Why would they even accept this? http://copakeauction.hibid.com/lot/30823480/next-power-climber-mountain-bicyle/?cpage=8&ref=catalog
> 
> View attachment 440880



Hey, half a million landscaper's can't be wrong.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 25, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Is this a joke? Why would they even accept this? http://copakeauction.hibid.com/lot/30823480/next-power-climber-mountain-bicyle/?cpage=8&ref=catalog



Looks almost NOS! Just give it 50 years. Your grandkids will be restoring these.


----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> They have this listed as a rare shock absorber.  This is so obviously a homemade mashup.  I can't believe they don't know that.  http://copakeauction.hibid.com/lot/...erey-shaft-drive-bicycle/?cpage=2&ref=catalog
> 
> View attachment 440867




They go by the info the consignees give them. They are always open to correct info.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 25, 2017)

My favorite, with a the always-interesting hybrid gear arrangement:





Also nice:





A neat U.S. lightweight:






Nice condition:


----------



## sfhschwinn (Mar 25, 2017)

i want the stingrays but I think the rams horn and the copper are a little to high. The blue one was a 20 inch- but not a stingray and just has stingray parts and the copper needs a seat and is pretty beat up. hopefully I can get em for less so no one bid on those- oh and I want that manta as well


----------



## filmonger (Apr 12, 2017)

Anyone going to capoke? there are quite a few Pierce bicycles and I cannot read the serial numbers from the pics. If anyone there could have a look and see what the serial numbers are that would be great!!!!


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 13, 2017)

Lot #

398
*Estimate* 200.00 - 300.00 USD
*Description*
C. 1930's Goodyear Streamline balloon tire bicycle. 18" frame. As found.  Yeah. I'll take 1930's Goodyear Streamline bicycle for $200 Alex


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 13, 2017)

Any one who has been to the COPAKE event knows how it works and how the descriptions and prices are listed , ...  You will be in an auction environment-around some of the smartest and most knowledgeable people in the world , from the phone-also the interweb --, good luck bidding ,,  the best action is the SWAP MEET--  Friday where people are anxious to sell , so they will have money to buy... , The heavy hitters do not care what someone thinks of the value of a certain example or machine they bid to buy..  Remember your bid and  then you pay the Auction House,then the tax ..  I think it is close to 25 percent added to your bid --17 percent on your bid , then 8 percent sales tax added , if you are phone bidding or interweb it is 22 percent , then the 8 percent sales tax - basically if you bid 2,000 , your bill is close to 2500.00 depending on how you bid and pay ,  I think cash gives you a break in the final price ..  If you check there sight read number 2 , of the action scene , ..Also check out a painting they had an estimate of 2 to 3,000 it sold for 35,000- there is no warranty or guarantee , BID TO BUY -GET THE PASSION OF PURCHASE- see ya up there , walter branche


----------



## partsguy (Apr 14, 2017)

Nothing to get my goat, but I really do like the early bikes.

I am disappointed to see present day Walmart crap on the docket...


----------



## barracuda (Apr 14, 2017)

Eight (8!) Pierce bicycles in the auction. I love this one with the lap bell attached - anyone know how they function?


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 22, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> My favorite, with a the always-interesting hybrid gear arrangement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow no love for these bikes today. That Golden Arrow only brought $475 and the Lenton $500.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 22, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Wow no love for these bikes today. That Golden Arrow only brought $475 and the Lenton $500.



Damn... You did not need to tell me that. I figured they'd sell for a fairly steep price (a hybrid gear Golden Arrow?! come on, that has to be a fun riding bike!). Now I wish I had bid... 

Well I have another project on the way to tinker with anyway...


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 22, 2017)

How much did #309, the Napolean, sell for?


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 22, 2017)

charnleybob said:


> How much did #309, the Napolean, sell for?



$3,250


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 22, 2017)

dfa242 said:


> $3,250





Whoa!


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 22, 2017)

dfa242 said:


> $3,250



And I think that's without the fees so times 1.22  = $3,965.  This bike has been taunting me for years now.  I found it at an auction in PA in 2012 and I wanted to send my parents to bid on it for me but there was a bad snow storm that day so let it go and it sold for $300.  Then I missed it again on Ebay a few years later, I don't remember exactly what it sold for, but I think it was closer to $900.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 22, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> And I think that's without the fees so times 1.22  = $3,965.  This bike has been taunting me for years now.  I found it at an auction in PA in 2012 and I wanted to send my parents to bid on it for me but there was a bad snow storm that day so let it go and it sold for $300.  Then I missed it again on Ebay a few years later, I don't remember exactly what it sold for, but I think it was closer to $900.



Damn...

Love this pic


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 22, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> And I think that's without the fees so times 1.22  = $3,965.  This bike has been taunting me for years now.  I found it at an auction in PA in 2012 and I wanted to send my parents to bid on it for me but there was a bad snow storm that day so let it go and it sold for $300.  Then I missed it again on Ebay a few years later, I don't remember exactly what it sold for, but I think it was closer to $900.




Want to fill me in on what the attraction is to that bike? Nice original but a plain motobike style frame? V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 22, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Want to fill me in on what the attraction is to that bike? Nice original but a plain motobike style frame? V/r Shawn





Freqman1 said:


> Want to fill me in on what the attraction is to that bike? Nice original but a plain motobike style frame? V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 23, 2017)

I think I'd rather have this one


----------



## barracuda (Apr 23, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Want to fill me in on what the attraction is to that bike? Nice original but a plain motobike style frame? V/r Shawn




It's as if a beautifully patinated teens Harley Davidson decided to put on extravagant party clothes and declare himself the Emperor of France.


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 23, 2017)

According to my HD literature,  it's a 1918 style frame.
They changed frame style every year, from 1917-21.
Does this mean it was made in 1918?
Maybe, maybe not.


----------

